# Funniest Baseball moments



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Some I thought of from this past year.

#1. When some Angels fan beat Reggie Sanders with a Halo stick when he was going for a ball.
#2. When some guy on the M's was going for a ball and had beer spilled all over him! He would have been better off on The Brewers!
#3. Doug Meintkewiez tossing a ball into his glove during play, and missing his glove.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## George_F (Dec 25, 2002)

> When some Angels fan beat Reggie Sanders with a Halo stick when he was going for a ball.


yeah, that was pure class alright. That had to be one of the worst images associated with baseball in the game's history.

I put that up there on the "funny" scale somewhere between Ty Cobb beating the crap out of a guy with no hands (although from all reports, the cripple had it coming based on his foul mouth) and the 1st base coach getting jumped by drunken trailer trash.

I thought the actual funniest thing were those matching green suits that the Canseco Bros showed up to court in. LMAO!!!

When Bonds slipped and fell when going for a ball in the OF in g-6 of the WS. 

John Rocker getting shipped to the minors. :righton:


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

How about YES and the cablevision saga!!!


----------



## keithb (Apr 17, 2002)

Many years ago the cameras panned to a guy with his head tilted, half asleep and the drool dripping from his mouth, it was a classic! Bob Ueker was the color guy if I remeber correctly.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

I always remember Don Mattingly eating popcorn from a kid in the stands. 

Dime-in-a-cup which I used to hear play by fans in Arizona in the 80's at Phoenix Giants games has progressed to dollar-in-a-cup now in 2003 in Tempe.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

"As a Mets fan, Bill Buckner doing his croquet wicket impersonation is pretty funny in retrospect."

<SMACK!>

"OW!"

< THUMP!>

"Yikes!"

<WHAMMMM!>

"Hey who let the Red Sox fan in????"


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

Last year the D'backs were playing in BOB. Luis Gonzales hit a homer into the pool beyond center field. This fan standing at the fence watching the game, turned around and did a great dive into the pool, trying to get the ball, but two kids already in the pool got the ball.
What was hilarious was the camera kept panning to the guy between pitches. He's back at the fence, dripping wet (luckily he was wearing shorts, tshirt and sport shoes)....first time he is tapping his watch seeing if it works, next time he has his cell phone out trying to find out if it still works.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

Baseball players on strike last August....
oh, wait.....you said funniest moments not dumbest.....


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey Guest / MLB are you having fun talking to yourself? both are some the same IP address.


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Dizzy Dean


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol: Boy, some great stories.

kiethb, yours sounds hilarious.......:lol:


----------

